

The Google Glass Feature No One is Talking About - druidsbane
http://creativegood.com/blog/the-google-glass-feature-no-one-is-talking-about/

======
ripperdoc
Possible future?

June 2014: Google Glass released to the public.

Dec 2014: First face recognition app released.

May 2015: App to detect "dateability" with strangers reaches #1 on the
appstores.

Nov 2015: Trend among girls to apply make-up that makes Glass' face
recognition fail.

Apr 2016: Updated algorithm and use of IR-spectrum now greatly improves face
recognition capabilities.

Aug 2016: Three women killed by stalker equipped with Google Glass

Oct 2016: Prototype IR-lamp for mounting on Google Glass also works by
blinding any onlooking cameras, making face recognition impossible again. It's
now easy to film others while avoid being filmed yourself.

Feb 2017: New Glass version includes upgraded sensor, that can filter out
selected spectrums. Weeks later, the major face recognition library updates
with support, able to block out "blinding lights".

July 2017: Malware discovered on many Glasses, which can spread by WiFi and
automatically blurs recorded faces. Security researchers find that it also is
able to send back the actual face recognition data to secret servers in
Iceland.

Nov 2017: New e-inkpaint makes it possible to create pulsating patterns that
disturbs or even crashes Glasses that look at them. A celebrity vlogger is
seen wearing it.

~~~
adlpz
Jan 2018:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/98/Laughing_man_l...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/98/Laughing_man_logo.png)

------
spoiler
The article sounds a bit paranoid, and too much conspiracy theoretical near
the end. I mean, sure, it's possible we will eventually be able to build some
device into ourselves, but why does it have to be nefarious? Are computers
evil?

I bet in the 60ies (or whenever the general public became aware of computers)
they were saying that computers will be used for war, espionage and other
malice. Were they right? Yes! But is that the whole truth? No, it's a very
small portion of it.

The author (and people) need to stop thinking of our world as the darkest
place in this universe.

If anything, the human race will meet its end when cats decide they don't want
servants any longer. Meow.

------
comex
This article starts off promising, with valid complaints about the "antidote
to distraction" idea and the perils of being recorded, but then derails into
paranoia. "Anything you say" might well end up on YouTube, but it's not going
to be "tagged to your online identity, and stored in Google's search index",
in order to "instantly bring up documentation of every word you’ve ever spoken
within earshot of a Google Glass device." Such a feature would provide no
benefit for the person taking the video in the first place, and would, of
course, cause an uproar if ever introduced, so it's ridiculous to believe
Google would introduce it just because they're working on a HUD. At worst
Google might (might! it would still creep a lot of people out) introduce a
search-by-face option for YouTube, but it would still presumably be limited to
videos people explicitly decided to upload... _maybe_ the ability to search by
text at the same time? I'm not seeing it.

~~~
rescripting
The argument I took away from this article isn't that we should be afraid that
Google is working on some all seeing eye that could be used for evil, but that
Glass represents a large step in the erosion of our privacy.

Bit by bit for years we've been uploading our personal information into the
public domain. If I tell Facebook I'm a married man who is in to prostitutes
and Graph Search exposes it to the world[1], I've erroded my own privacy
unwittingly.

If I walk out of a brothel and someone catches me with their Google Glass, now
_they've_ eroded my privacy. At first it seems like a small step, no one has
Google Glass, what are the odds of me being exposed? But time marches on and
technology becomes ubiquitous (especially technology as legitimately useful as
Glass). New technology comes along and builds on top of the old and it wears
away at our privacy, a little at a time.

I'm sure the married men on Facebook who put they are in to prostitutes did it
under the pretence that it would just be shown to whoever they are friends
with. Suddenly Graph Search comes along and they're exposed. Apply the same
model to Google Glass, and you end up with something like what the author is
talking about.

[1] <http://actualfacebookgraphsearches.tumblr.com/>

------
mortdeus
I was talking about this the other day. Easily irritated people are definitely
aware the detrimental effect google glass will have on their bullshit
tolerance.

------
michaelwww
Double-win: Riding a Segway while wearing Google glasses.

------
cloudout
Bar Sign Prediction: No Under 21 and No Glasses

------
nacker
Eggs. The weapon of the silent majority.

